# Knifty Knitter ?



## Alisha (Mar 11, 2005)

I've got the arm holes down now how do I make it so it's longer in the back and only goes partially around so Poco doesn't pee on his sweater. I looked and tried but I'm confused :? I'm sure there's a simple way but it's beyond me


----------



## foxywench (Feb 7, 2005)

its exactly the same way you do the arm holes. find the peg in the center of the bottom, and cast off about 4 then work back and forth instead of all the way around after about 2 rows cast off another 2 pegs on either side and then continue untill its long enough for your boy on the back...
hope that makes sense


----------



## Alisha (Mar 11, 2005)

I understand what you're saying but with the arm holes your still going round all the holes. The part that got me was when I tried to skip the other spot the yarn got really tight & it just didn't work right :? I'm doing something wrong & I don't know what  ??


----------



## Alisha (Mar 11, 2005)

I gave up on knitting the dog sweaters :roll: not being able to make it bigger at the belly area bugs me so I'm back to crocehting them.


----------



## Vala (Jul 8, 2004)

:wink: How big do you need it to be? maybe you could use the red ring instead?


----------



## Alisha (Mar 11, 2005)

I just wanted it to be more fitted around the neck then bigger at the chest & belly. I can do that with crochet so I'm sticking to that, but I'll still make hats & things wiht the kk.


----------



## Vala (Jul 8, 2004)

:wink: aaah..cause I have a suggestion...do a high neck...check the steps to do a sweater cuff...the neck area imidiately gets tighter and the sweaters don't fall off. :wink:

like this...


----------



## SunnyFLMum (Apr 21, 2005)

I really need to get one of those..LOL

But in reality it's so warm here...for example, right now, today I am outside in my patio wearing shorts and a t-shirt, it is about 72 degrees so when would lil Giz wear the darn thing?? LOL


----------



## Alisha (Mar 11, 2005)

Thanks Vala I love that one so much :wave: 



SunnyFLMum said:


> I really need to get one of those..LOL
> 
> But in reality it's so warm here...for example, right now, today I am outside in my patio wearing shorts and a t-shirt, it is about 72 degrees so when would lil Giz wear the darn thing?? LOL


Sunny I deff understand the temp is like that here too :roll:


----------



## Jessie (Dec 4, 2005)

SunnyFLMum said:


> I really need to get one of those..LOL
> 
> But in reality it's so warm here...for example, right now, today I am outside in my patio wearing shorts and a t-shirt, it is about 72 degrees so when would lil Giz wear the darn thing?? LOL


Thanks for rubbing it in :lol: haha.

It's snowing here.


----------



## SkyDreamer777 (Jan 6, 2006)

What is a Knifty Knitter? I've never heard of one.


----------



## Vala (Jul 8, 2004)

:wink: In this thread you can see one...and if you're tempted to buy one..there are some sweater intructions too.  

http://www.chihuahua-people.com/viewtopic.php?t=15610&postdays=0&postorder=asc&start=0


----------

